# [SOLVED] Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working



## Kevier

Ok here is what i am experiencing When i boot my laptop (windows 7) Loads fine i get to the Log-in screen and type in my password it brings up the Welcome screen and then it just sets on that screen for about 30min or so then it will go to a black screen for about 5-10min then it loads my desktop with two errors both say Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working and was Closed the only noticable thing is that the taskbar is grey instead or see through (Same as background) i have been to the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Forum *
and we have figured out its not related to infection for all the information on what we did here is the link

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ndows-syswow64-rundll32-exe-rkill-660839.html 

please help me solve this Thanks


----------



## Babbzzz

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

Boot into *Safe Mode* and try restarting.


----------



## Kevier

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

have done this many times with no effect


----------



## jenae

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

Hi, as you have had both AVG and Norton on your machine I suspect your profile is corrupt, create a new profile as admin and boot into it, does the system boot OK do not do anything else just post back the results. I would also remove AVG using their uninstaller (see tetonbob's link) .

AVG | Download tools and utilities

You would be better served using MSE (microsoft security essentials) and windows firewall.

Have you downloaded a third party theme for windows?


----------



## Kevier

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

ok got rid of avg got MSE tried creating new profile as admin first time worked fine still very slow getting form log-in screen to desktop but no errors after restart tried again still really long and got error so didn't work


----------



## Kevier

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

i have no idea what third party theme are so i doubt i have


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

Backup all important files.


Go to "Start" type in CMD located CMD.exe right click on CMD.exe then select "Run As Administrator" at the command prompt type in then hit enter... 



Code:


CHKDSK /R

type in Y for yes then manually reboot.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

Hi, chkdsk here is a good idea, it will at least tidy things up. Typically we would look for some process that is at fault, easiest way is to perform a clean boot:-

How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7


----------



## Kevier

*Re: Desktop Window Manager Stopped Working*

*JackBauer_24* you are a brilliant individual that from what i can tell solved my problems. Scan found some corrupt Files replaced them fixed log-in time and no Errors after 2 restarts so as of now looks fine and i can say this is resolved 

Thank You Very Much


----------

